# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Ministro De Córdova inaugura obras de prevención en Arequipa ante fenómeno El Niño

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Arequipa, nov. 10 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova Vélez, inauguró las obras de enrocado en el sector Urasqui-Valle Ocoña, en el departamento de Arequipa, que forman parte de las acciones de prevención contempladas por su sector ante el fenómeno El Niño.    *El ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova,* *inauguró obras de prevención en Arequipa durante su gira por el sur peruano.*  
Las tareas de prevención ejecutadas mediante la Dirección General de Infraestructura Hidráulica (DGIH) tienen como objetivo garantizar la protección de los cultivos frente a eventuales fenómenos naturales. 
El trabajo de defensa ribereña de Urasqui-Valle Ocoña se ejecutó en coordinación con las propias juntas de usuarios en una alianza de cooperación entre gobierno y agricultores para sacar adelante el agro arequipeño. 
El sector gestiona el financiamiento del Plan Nacional de Contingencia y Adaptación del Sector Agrario frente al Fenómeno El Niño 2009-2010, por 250 millones de nuevos soles para ejecutar un programa de obras y acciones preventivas. 
El plan busca mitigar los efectos negativos sobre las actividades agrarias, potenciar los efectos positivos que dicho fenómeno pudiera  generar, contando con el concurso de las diferentes dependencias del ministerio, gobiernos regionales y locales, organizaciones de productores, sector empresarial y compañías aseguradoras. 
Además, se pretende reducir los probables daños en infraestructura productiva (riego, reservorios, viveros forestales y frutícolas, carreteras, puentes y caminos rurales). Se busca garantizar abastecimiento de los productos agrícolas pecuarios a los mercados locales, regionales, nacional y fundamentalmente a los mercados del exterior. 
De igual manera, brindar apoyo a los agricultores organizados en la ejecución de obras de prevención ante inundaciones y sequías, así como la adaptación de medidas fito y zoosanitarias, que les permita proteger su producción agropecuaria y mantener su  capacidad productiva. También el aprovechamiento racional del agua y de los pastos naturales en las zonas con problemas de sequías. 
El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) ejecuta un programa de medidas como la habilitación y protección de infraestructura, defensa ribereña, rehabilitación de canales y drenes, limpieza y descolmatación de quebradas, entre otras. 
De Córdova culminó su gira de trabajo por el sur, en la cual puso en marcha núcleos ejecutores en Camaná para el mejoramiento lateral de riego sector El Túnel Nicolás de Piérola, y del canal principal Chaccayhua, del distrito de Tapay, entre otras actividades.  *Foto: Minag*Temas similares: Fenómeno de El Niño no causaría un fuerte impacto en la economía Lambayeque requiere de S/. 60 millones para obras de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque ejecutan medidas de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño Fenomeno del Niño Fenomeno del Niño

----------

